# Smoked chicken hearts?



## schaeffferr (Aug 6, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if I'm able to smoke chicken hearts , if so could you tell me how , thanks!


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok.  First and most important, I've NEVER smoked chicken hearts.  I'm not sure how many folks here have.  I tried the search, and couldn't find anything, but I'm going to take an educated guess.  If I were to try and smoke them I would first season them with my favorite rub.  Next I would wrap them in bacon and toothpick them.  I would then lay them on a disposable pan and spray them down with olive oil.  I'd smoke at 225 for two hours and give one a try.  If you think by taste they can use longer, give them another 1/2 hour or hour.   Take all this with GOS.   :45:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2014)

Season, skewer, smoke! I'd do these low and slow, and I'd watch the amount of smoke. They may require some braising (foil with some liquid) to get tender. 

Another option would be to cold smoke for a hour, then deep fry. Works good with gizzards!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 6, 2014)

I used to bring home tons of gizzard packs (we'd throw them out by the garbage bag fulls from the chickens we'd cut up).  Each pack contained liver, heart, gizzard, and neck.  I'd cook them on the grill, offset smoke, lo'n'slo, for 2 hours on perforated foil and gobble them down!  I'd put them with garlic cloves, pepper and salt.  Delicious!


----------



## moikel (Aug 7, 2014)

I posted some way back but I chargrilled them on skewers with bacon. Stayed moist have a search around the thread should be there somewhere.


----------



## dandl93 (Aug 7, 2014)

Moikel said:


> I posted some way back but I chargrilled them on skewers with bacon. Stayed moist have a search around the thread should be there somewhere.


I will have to try this next time I fire up my Argentina Grill. Here it just called a Parrilla it does grill great food.

Dan


----------



## moikel (Aug 7, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> I will have to try this next time I fire up my Argentina Grill. Here it just called a Parrilla it does grill great food.
> 
> Dan


I bumped the old thread its there now. I do like that Argentinian BBQ


----------



## themule69 (Aug 7, 2014)

I need to stop and get some hearts. I will smoke then batter and fry.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 7, 2014)

I like the sound of Pop's way , innerds and necks are great snacking with Homemade Lemonade.


----------

